# Puppy Picture Thread.. Post Um If Ya Got Um!!!



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*I love seeing everyones puppy pictures. Here's one more of Ripley. I'll keep adding more, I can't stop*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Another great picture......

I need to take new pictures. I got a new camera for Christmas, but the batteries won't hold a charge at all. So we're gonna take it back and trade up with it....

Rick


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This is picture of Lila when she was still quite young.
One day she peed on the carpet and it came out to be in the shape of the heart.
We were laughing on it and I really had to take this picture. 
She was posing next to her pee spot, like it was some kind of a present to us 










Joe


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Hey Joe.....Is that a pee spot?? LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup, that's what I was trying to say , sorry my english is quite poor.
Joe


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Joe - your english is perfectly fine...... That's a GReat picture! Lila looks VERY proud of herself.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with mojosmum--your English is fine. heck, no matter if it wasn't, you can speak more than one language and that is more that I can do. I don't really speak English, I speak Texan---at least that is what my Australian Mom always said.

And Banner, I think i detect a VERY proud dad there. Mine aren't babies any more, but i reckon I better post a few pictures. I am even going to add some of non goldens, some of my dogs from years past. I love puppies, any kind of puppy. I always have to pick thm up and seem that delicious puppy breath. Hubby use to say i should have had a litter or two of puppies as well as our two sons.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Boots*

These are of Boots, my irish setter that i lost to bone cancer at age 12 on July 9, 1997. When hubby first saw him he said "They sent a hound!" he didn't know the long fur came later--he thought the pup would have the same long fur as Red, the irish i had just lost a coule of weeks before. The one picture is of Boots playing soccer with our son Ron in our back yard. By the way, i registared him with the AKC as Sir Lancelot's irish Pride--his dad was Hickory Hills Sir Lancelot. My Mom alwasy thought Boots was such an unelegant name for such an elegant dog. Last picture of him shows he did grow the long fur.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Joe, your English is great!.....I can't read  LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Mack & Rascal*

The first picture is of my Dad with his huntiing dogs taken in April 1947. The white pup (English Setter) in Daddy's lap was Mack. He came from a long line of champion field dogs, but daddy never sent in papers. he just wanted a good quail dog AND family dog. Mack lived to be 15 and we never heard him growl a single time. he was a wonderful dog as both quail dog and a real member of the family. The next picture is of Mack (taken in 1957) with "two of his kids", Rascal and Duchess. He became a dad for the first time at age 10.Daddy let me keep kept these two pups and they were as good a hunters as their old man. The last picture is of Rascal. he died at age 3 1/2 of distemper. Two years later his sister, Duchess, was poisoned in our back yard (had necropsy done).


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Scooter*

Our first golden. Our son Ron bought him to be a duck dog and at 6 months he was bringing back ducks. He was awsome as a duck dog and we loved him so much. He dropped dead of a heart attack in Aug. 1999 just after having turned 5 in June. This little guy loved Ron much that when Ron was at work, he had to carry around an article of ron's clothing--shirt, undies, sock, or even the towel Ron had dried off on. He would lay in Ron's room with his head on the low window sill in the front and watch for Ron to come home. That sill stayed dirty. Well, we painted after he died, but i could not bring myself to wash that sill and repaint it. So to this day, the room is painted sand, the woodwork is white--except for the brown window sill. Also, even tho I have washed the other 6 panes, I have never washed his nose prints off that lower pane. 

Scooter was a full brother to Buck, only 8 months older. Buck will be 11 on Feb. 8.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hunter & KayCee*

Hunter always let KayCee boss him around. These are a couple of pictures of her being mean to him--and that sweet soul taking it. In the one Buck is looking on--hope you can see Hunter's facial expression as kayCee chew his ear. And then a couple of them enjoying each others company--without her tormenting him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Buck*

Buck was about 7 months old when we got him, so no cute baby pictures. But i am posting this one of him when he was 8 months old. Note how short his fur was. We didn't think he was ever going to get long fur and feathers, but he did. Guess i will post a picture of him with long fur as well.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

3 Goldens, Great pictures. They all look so happy.  I love the B&W pictures with your dad. I'll post some more this afternoon.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi everyone! I am new to all of this and can't figure out how to post my pictures! Can someone help?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Shenando,
it's easy... just click the "Post Reply" button and then click "Manage Attachments" button. It will take you to an area where you can attach your pictures.
Joe


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

This is our Parker the first night I got him as an early Christmas present at 8 weeks. The second is our family portrait.  Isn't he precious?! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Hi Shenando!*



shenando said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to all of this


Welcome to the forum. :wavey: Please be sure to introduce yourself in the New Member introductions section. This is a great forum. I'm new too. I'm sure everyone will make you feel as welcome as they made me feel. I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am glad it worked. Really awesome pictures. Do you also have some recent pics of Parker?
joe


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

My most recent pics of Parker are on a roll of undeveloped film. Jeremy's mom took some last night on her digital camera. I'll post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

shenando said:


> This is our Parker... Isn't he precious?!


Is he ever! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: What a beautiful pup. How old is he now?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

He's 14 weeks now. I'll be back. I'm going to get some more pics.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We also got Samson (who's full name just happens to be Samson Parker) as an early Christmas present.....on Thanksgiving....

I don't have recent pictures of him, because the digital camera I got from Santa doesn't work. The batteries won't hold a charge.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

shenando said:


> He's 14 weeks now. I'll be back. I'm going to get some more pics.


So Samson is just a month older....


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Here are some pics from today at 14 weeks. He's getting so big already!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Shenando, He's a beautiful dog. I think our dog Ripley is between 4 and 5 months. We are not sure because he was surrendered at a local animal shelter. The guy that brought him in didn't give much information. Ripley is a little bigger than Parker and looks more mature. I'm sure we'll both see lots of changes in the next few months, they grow so fast. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Keep posting!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these pictures. He is really a nice Golden.
Joe


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Shenando, he is a beautiful pup. Now, what about the other dog in the picture? Tell us about him also.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Well these are not all puppy pictures but they are our "pack" past and present. 
Tovah-Samoyed, Chelsea-Wire Haired Fox Terrier, Luke-Mixed Breed (all around nice guy)*








*Heather the Easter Pig (I used the extra egg coloring one year to help her get in the mood for spring) *








*This is the way dogs look at you when you try to set a pig on the bed with them.*


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

The other dog in the picture is Sarge, Jeremy's mom's mixed breed. When her grandmother passed away he was a stray puppy out at her house in the country. She took him into her house with her zoo of other animals. He made the 5th dog along with many cats.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are some pics of the dogs. The first is Vinny and Charlie cuddling (taken about a week before we had to put charlie to sleep), the second is a pic of vinny with his fav tug-o-war toy before he destroyed it, and the 3rd is a camera phone pic of Vinny on his first day we got him (so teeny! can't believe how much he's grown since then)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are few of Maggie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is getting real talented at bringing her sticks thur the dog door...sometimes it takes her a few tries, but she always manages


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love those "bunny" ears they get when they run!! I've got some of Oakly in the same "ear pose"


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love all these pictures of everyone's babies. They are all so beautiful, goldens and non-goldens.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures:

http://www.photochicken.com/ims/pic/290WJacl/5411.jpg (Mommie Beanz bite my nose)
http://www.photochicken.com/ims/pic/290WJacl/5412.jpg (Shh Im sleeping)
http://www.photochicken.com/ims/pic/290WJacl/5408.jpg - (Cheese)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's two pictures of Samson with my son, Riley (RiMan on the forum). The picture on the left is the night we got him, Thanksgiving, 2005. On the right, it's today. As you can see, he's grown A LOT.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres the last one for now.

http://www.photochicken.com/ims/pic/290WJacl/5413.jpg(Im in a hurry to see my friends-they have been waiting)


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia and Lila - Their running pics


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Kia and Lila - Their running pics


Hey Joe.....is Kia your darker dog? I never know which is which. I think it's the same color Samson will be....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, Kia is the dark red one and Lila is blonde.
On the top logo of our website, Kia is on the left, Lila on the right side.
Btw.. here is some more pics of me and Vierka and our neighbor's kids, soon after Kia had her pups.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Two pictures.....Trying to show how much Samson has grown in the past month...

First one is Samson just before Christmas last year.









Then this one was today. Tried to get the same location, but it's tough to get him to hold a pose that he doesn't want to hold.









Rick


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Photography*

I found a good web site on how to photograph your pets, he has some excellent tips.
http://www.lexar.com/dp/tips_lessons/petphotos.html


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Jimi*

Okay had to add. First one is the day we rescued Jimi from his way to the pound. He was born in June 03 so first picture is Sept. then October and Captain Jimi is November. Last picture is June 05 on his 2 year old birthday.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Dan (banner) I had to edit your message, link didn't work. You had an extra space there. But thanks.. great resource.
Joe


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Ripley, was two feet from Amy and I yesterday and he managed to get in to trouble:doh: We were in our hobby room, Amy was painting and I was looking through some of our old photographs for pet pics. Ripley found a paper towel with paint on it. Within 2 seconds it was all over him.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh my. Did it come off? Just like toddlers can not turn our backs for a minute. Like the color though. Retro-pup!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

sholley said:


> Oh my. Did it come off?


I thought he would be green for a while but Amy put him in the shower and it washed off.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Teddy at 19 days old. :wavey:


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We knew Abbey from the day she was born.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sholley said:


> Okay had to add. First one is the day we rescued Jimi from his way to the pound. He was born in June 03 so first picture is Sept. then October and Captain Jimi is November. Last picture is June 05 on his 2 year old birthday.


Those are great......he looks so much like Samson. I look forward to that full coat in the fourth picture.

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> We knew Abbey from the day she was born.
> View attachment 699
> 
> View attachment 700


Oh.....so cute....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Three girls. Abbey chasing mom Maxies' tail. It's been a while since she was a pup and now that she's no longer with us it's nice to see her pictures and share them.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I got the wrong pic in the previous post ...oops


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Here are pictures of Jude taken in June of 2005 (about 2 1/2 months old). I got him as a mother's day present. 

The first Picture he is smiling. The last picture was taken this month at 10 months old. Still a puppy


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

No wonder we love Golden puppies......they are all SO cute. I fell in love with the look of an adult Golden......but how can anyone deny the cuteness of them as puppies....

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How right you are. I loved all these pictures of gold dogs and green dogs (LOL)


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pup*

Look at this one I just found. And to think they were on the way to the pound with him....


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

sholley said:


> Look at this one I just found. And to think they were on the way to the pound with him....


He's so cute.... I can't understand how people can give up on a Golden. Oh well, their loss is our gain.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

More pics of Abbey.


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

The first three are of gracie (we didnt have a digital camera when we first had Oliver) the forth is of Oliver & Gracie after a hard mornings play, I sent is as a joke to my bf at work and he used it as a screen saver he never had so many people talk to him they all offered to take them off his hands (any wonder):bowl:


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> More pics of Abbey.


Beautiful, but I'm pretty sure that that first picture is of a stuffed animal.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We were lucky to have Copen who was a wonderful teacher. Once she realized the pup Abbey wasn't going anywhere, she made the best of it and they became fast friends. We were working on a new bathroom when Abbey first came home and she never flinched once with any of the work. From then on she became our "construction puppy" with many work pictures of her all the way until a few days before she passed. We also have a creek on our property and Abbey learned the art of swimming and love of water at an early age. (Banner...I thought I took the tag off...lol)


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been out of the loop for a while. Coming back to the board, I have a lot to catch up on. I love this thread that was started. So, here is my chance to show off Miss Lola B.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

So many beautiful dogs. 
Here's a new shot of Ripley on a walk we took the other day.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

This is Bailey last week sat on the sofa in her new blanket - I know she shouldn't be up there but she just looked so cute.


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT? Pets aren't allowed on furniture. I don't know these words that you speak of.


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

That's weird my post got cut off. 

Anyway, I was joking. But, maybe not. I let the dogs get anywhere. Every time I get a new throw for the sofa, I swear to everyone and the dogs, that this is for me only. Pfft. Within 3 hours one of the dogs have claimed it with much hair and saliva. The guest bedroom has been claimed, as well, by the dogs. Seeing is no one sleeps over here except for an occasional drunk stagger friend of my husband's that is too drunk to drive. And, I don't care if they smell like dog. 
That's bad. Thedogs have their own room with their own bed.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

To be honest, I don't really mind Bailey being on the sofa, that's why I bought her the new blanket, to reduce the amount of hair - but hubby not too keen and my friends who are dog owners shriek in horror when I say "she's alright on there really".


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok...I think I finally figured out how to resize my pics.... don't laugh. Never had to do it before.

Lucky laying with his head down and eyes peeking is Lucky begging. Yep..that's how he begs. The only thing moving are his eyes. And they really move and grab attention. Though with crunchy foods like potato chips he does try a little harder. I hope these post right.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are great pictures.....I especially like the picture of both dogs laying together......

Rick


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks  They must have been really tired, normally if they're doing something cute like that they get up as soon as I get the camera ...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Thanks  They must have been really tired, normally if they're doing something cute like that they get up as soon as I get the camera ...


I know how that goes. Samson won't stay still for nothing. I think you just have to always have the camera ready....that way you never miss anything....


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*Laura's Eyes! Guess what I found??*

This is Malachi at 8.5 weeks with his favorite chew toy: the nylabone keys.:bowl: Petsmart finally brought them in! :greenboun Plus, I found a small Feed store that has PLENTY-O-DOG-STUFF! You name it they _have_ it!
Malachi is doing so well now. Hardly any nipping. He responds to "leave it" almost every time.And sooo affectionate:heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat . I can hardly bare to be away from him for a few hours


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Thats cute...i love them!!!

Aleesha!!!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just found this one of Bailey at 8 weeks, and look at her now (taken yesterday) at 16 weeks - my little girl is growing so quickly!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

goldencharm said:


> This is Malachi at 8.5 weeks with his favorite chew toy: the nylabone keys.:bowl: Petsmart finally brought them in! :greenboun Plus, I found a small Feed store that has PLENTY-O-DOG-STUFF! You name it they _have_ it!
> Malachi is doing so well now. Hardly any nipping. He responds to "leave it" almost every time.And sooo affectionate:heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat . I can hardly bare to be away from him for a few hours
> View attachment 820
> 
> View attachment 821


nylabone keys are great aren't they? Bailey is nearly through her second set


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Meet Spencer*

Hi All. Thought I would share for my sister. Her husband and son have major allergies but they wanted a doggie so bad. The kids finally met my children so of course they wanted a Golden. They were okay but they did get a little stuffed up. Someone told them about the goldendoodle and having less allergies. Meet Spencer.


----------



## Sara-SNWG (Feb 12, 2006)

#1: Stella (April '05, she was 2 months old)

#2: first day home (April '05)

#3: 10 Jan. '06


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Bailey said:


> Just found this one of Bailey at 8 weeks, and look at her now (taken yesterday) at 16 weeks - my little girl is growing so quickly!


Cute pictures....i love them....shes so CUTE...

Aleesha~


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww they're all so CUTE!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rebel Red said:


> Cute pictures....i love them....shes so CUTE...
> Aleesha~


Thanks Aleesha

She's adorable, very playful and teething at moment but I wouldn't change her for anything!


----------



## daisychains (Feb 3, 2006)

AWWWW these pics are soooooooo cute. cant wait till i can post abbies pups
pics


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Isabella and Teddy*

Isabella is on the left Teddy is on the right. 5 weeks old in this picture.

More pictures at:

www.albumtown.com/capehank

Enjoy!!! :wave:


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Isabella and Teddy look simply PERFECT! Beautiful pictures of your adorable pups.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you very much. They are such a joy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's little Tom at 7 weeks old, he was so small when I first got him, thought I'd got a jack russel cross


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Tom looks so cute in these photos


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

These are of Bailey the day went to choose her, she was the only lighter coloured girl and the largest of the litter - we just had to have her! The other is Bailey with her mum Holly.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's nice to see you've got pictures of Bailey at such a young age, it's gonna be interesting to see how Baliey and Tom progress cause they're a similar age,Tom is about 7 1/2 months now. By the way, he looks a little cracker on the photo's !!!! you're gonna have so much fun with him.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

davebeech said:


> it's nice to see you've got pictures of Bailey at such a young age, it's gonna be interesting to see how Baliey and Tom progress cause they're a similar age,Tom is about 7 1/2 months now. By the way, he looks a little cracker on the photo's !!!! you're gonna have so much fun with him.


I know, I'm glad the breeder encouraged us to take our camera along so that we could keep a record of her growing.

Bailey is a little cracker but usually we so refer to her as "our little monster" especially on those days she refuses to go to sleep eventhough she's so tired she walks into things.

Tom does look like a great dog, he must keep you on your toes! - aren't they great?!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my favorite pictures of Double as a puppy: a small ball of flury waiting for it's mom...


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

And when a pup is dead-tired of playing ... it falls dead!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

But it does not stay dead for long: back to the forbidden territory of the buxums! If you can't see me, I am not there!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

And if I am invisible, I can do whatever I like!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Caught!!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I will be sweet from now on!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*Little Tom in the snow today*

Took this one this morning in what was left of the snow,he's just coming up to 8 months now...................I've had a clean pup every day this week.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*Malachi at 11.5 weeks*

View attachment 968















Looking like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!!! Isn't he stunning?!! I took these five minutes ago...:heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

those are so cute..goldencharm...i love them...i love the second one...with his  out...

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencharm said:


> Looking like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!!! Isn't he stunning?!! I took these five minutes ago...:heartbeat :heartbeat


Makes me want another puppy....and Samson is only 6 months old.......


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

two of my pics never made it the first time...here they are













:wave: :wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencharm said:


> two of my pics never made it the first time...here they are


Enjoy that "puppy" stage while you can.....it sure doesn't last long. I see pictures like this and realize how fast Samson has grown up.....


----------



## Fungo (Feb 21, 2006)

*Buddy at 12 weeks*

I'm new to the forum, this is my first post. Here are some pictures of Buddy at 12 weeks.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

Buddy looks like a perfect Angel!! So somber! I don't think Malachi would sit still long enough for such a photo op!I can only "capture" him when he is on the ottoman or somewhere he can't jump off and run away!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwwww, so sweet! There's just nothing cutier then a Golden puppy is there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Fungo said:


> I'm new to the forum, this is my first post. Here are some pictures of Buddy at 12 weeks.


Welcome to the forum, Fungo..... Buddy's very cute, too.....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome! He is SO cute!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Isabella*

This is Isabella her first evening with us. This is Teddy this past weekend trying to settle down for a nap. It is amazing the growth in a week.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Capehank: Where's Teddy's picture????


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Maggies Mom, Teddy is in the post now.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here is our new Rosie!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Here is our new Rosie!


Rosie is another cutie......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Capehank: I didnt want Teddy to feel left out....lol....


----------



## rrm4405 (Jul 3, 2008)

*zoe scoping out the beach*

"hmmm... where are all those fishes..?"


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's Obi at about 10 weeks old

Obi










Izzie








Obi and Izzie together


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Newton at 7 and a half weeks








At 14 weeks








Now at 6 months


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

all the puppies are so cute! 

here're some of Alfie... realised most golden puppies puts their head in between their paws when they lie down


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Here's Harry!*

“Can I have *more please, sir*?”


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

thats cool Joe I wonder if I can teach mine to pee their names lol/


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Avery!


----------

